# Log Truck Load Worth?



## adamhinkley

I watch the logging trucks on the road in Maine and often wonder just what is one truck load of logs worth? Up here I would guess it is a mix of big pines and some hardwood. Just wondering what a round a bout figure might be for one logging truck load? Thanks


----------



## Rick Alger

*load worth*

An average trailer load of softwood logs would be around $1,900. Hardwood pulp would be around a thousand. High grade hardwood logs would be much higher.


----------



## skip

4000 bdf at .60 bdf = $2400 for poplar around here.


----------



## logbutcher

*Log Load Worth*

Worth all depends on log quality and demand here in Maine. 
Goes from pulp logs (lowest value) to veneer logs (highest) like white and red oak. Walnut and Hard Maple are high value for sawlogs and flooring particularly in Quebec. The value at the mill can vary from week to week. Sadly there are not that many mills processing sawlogs, veneer, or flooring in the Northeast; much of our wood goes across to Quebec. Value depends of course on distance from the wood yard where the logs are processed and loaded for transport to a mill. 
BTW: what is a Texan doing spying on our  logging trucks ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ryan Willock

Wow, Skip your poplar prices are double what they are here! Our log market down here SUCKS!! Stumpage is still high as are operating costs Soft hardwood pulp here brings $18per ton delivered. Pine is $16 and hard hardwood pulp $14 delivered. Ya'll get more for your pulpwood than we get for scrag logs!! Poplar scrag only brings $28per ton or $168mbf and the landowner still wants $100mbf for it!


----------



## adamhinkley

EASY Logbutcher ! I really am not a flatlander spying on the Maine logging industry! I am a true Mainer who do to employment has lost their way.:help: But I am trying to find my way back and hopeing to make some money back home doing something I like. Thanks for the information.


----------



## RatliffLogging

adamhinkley said:


> I watch the logging trucks on the road in Maine and often wonder just what is one truck load of logs worth? Up here I would guess it is a mix of big pines and some hardwood. Just wondering what a round a bout figure might be for one logging truck load? Thanks



Well 9 months ago I got $3.65 a bdft on some walnut that was to exported and I had 3180 ft on the truck. That was the last load I sold. It was primo.....

KR


----------



## RatliffLogging

Ryan Willock said:


> Wow, Skip your poplar prices are double what they are here! Our log market down here SUCKS!! Stumpage is still high as are operating costs Soft hardwood pulp here brings $18per ton delivered. Pine is $16 and hard hardwood pulp $14 delivered. Ya'll get more for your pulpwood than we get for scrag logs!! Poplar scrag only brings $28per ton or $168mbf and the landowner still wants $100mbf for it!



I can get you $0.40 a bdft min on clean popular if you will ship up my way a semi load at a time. thats $400 per thousand.


----------



## Husky137

logbutcher said:


> Worth all depends on log quality and demand here in Maine.
> Goes from pulp logs (lowest value) to veneer logs (highest) like white and red oak. Walnut and Hard Maple are high value for sawlogs and flooring particularly in Quebec. The value at the mill can vary from week to week. Sadly there are not that many mills processing sawlogs, veneer, or flooring in the Northeast; much of our wood goes across to Quebec. Value depends of course on distance from the wood yard where the logs are processed and loaded for transport to a mill.
> BTW: what is a Texan doing spying on our  logging trucks ? :hmm3grin2orange:




Like he said, a lot of variables, also depends on whether its a triaxle or an 18 wheeler.


----------



## jon72

"Walnut and Hard Maple are high value for sawlogs and flooring particularly in Quebec." Where does Walnut grow in Maine?I've never seen one except on lawn's.


----------



## skip

Ryan, its not all used for pulpwood ,pallet stock, good clear logs I just got done sawing for a customer avg log was 21 in. and these were the culls for his own use rest went to Big mills,cherry up here is high they are cutting every thing, some you wouldn't think fit for firewood. Most of the good stuff going to Japan. Amish will buy the rest.


----------



## Timberhauler

I'm getting 200 per board foot for premium pine,I'm not sure what they are paying in your area,but here is an overview....750 per boardfoot for premium red-oak,650 for white oak,350 for poplar,and 250 for other hardwood...This would all be perfect logs with no knots,they down the price from there according to the shape of the log....They have a formula they use,but it's hard to explain...For puplwood,I'm getting about $24 per ton for hardwood,and $18 for pine.


----------



## ezzrydr

we get 200 a thou. here for white pine.mill is only 15 min away and they made blocking mostly. so they like 8 10 and 16 footers.


----------



## chWeaVER

*what's big hemlock worth*

My brother and i have 34 acres here in N. Ga. anyone have any idea what prime would be worth, also the smal ratty stuff is ok for pulp right. how do i start to figure out what it's worth...with only a little general knowledge.

How big is too big to mill also if anyone knows what the miller do in this area?


----------



## ezzrydr

the mills around here with single blades go about 34 inches although 1 mill has 2 blades stacked on top and can cut larger.as far as what it is worth down there is up to the local market,distance from mill.supply and demand ect.just before chrismas the price was almost half of the current market and i was chipping small log just to clean up the jobs.hemlock up here can't even be brought across some state lines.


----------



## epicklein22

*18 wheeler load*

What would a 18 wheeler of white oak go for? Some guy told me they get 20 to 30 thousand for it. I was just wondering because I was wondering if this guy was just a bunch of talk.


----------



## ezzrydr

some 18 wheelers could haul 7000 feet.at $300 per thats 2100


----------



## MALogger

Average trailer load for pine (tandem trailer) is 6700 bd ft. it would be more like 4500-5000 bd ft for hardwood depending on the driver and how daring they are!


----------



## Thillmaine

*Walnut*

Butternut does grow in Maine. Maybe not up in the north woods, but on the coast you see them here or there. My question is where is the white oak in Maine. My boss informed me that some sort of blight had wiped them out a while back. I live on the coast and see tons of red oak but no whites. Lots of em down here in NY, mostly in southern part.


----------



## hornett22

*i was in rangeley maine last friday.*

the logging semis never stopped running day or night.it was amazing.made me want to move up there.i would if i thought they were hiring.


----------

